# Laminating duck calls



## Grumpy (Apr 25, 2018)

Well today I started cutting the wood for a few laminated duck calls. Mahogany and maple...


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2018)

Steve, you're not new anymore.....

PICTURES!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 25, 2018)

Hey Tony, the pictures are in the kiln....lol....just kidding I'm gonna post some pictures as soon as I get the wood out of my glue fixture.....promise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Grumpy (Apr 26, 2018)

Well here is the laminate I mentioned. All I have to do is screw it into my lathe and start turning.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 26, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------

